# On screen take offs



## DPaint (Jun 9, 2009)

Do any of you do your take offs from a large monitor. I bought a 24" monitor on sale today in hopes of doing more take offs from my office rather than at plan centers. 

The problem I'm having is that various zoom levels change the scale obviously. Is it possible do do your take offs this way or would in need take off software to do take offs this way?

Thanks for any guidance someone can give me on this.


----------



## DPaint (Jun 9, 2009)

Nevermind. Figured out my problem.


----------



## Patrick K (Jan 1, 2010)

Hopefully its working for you. If you have any questions post and I will try to answer. We do almost all of our take offs this way.


----------



## DPaint (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I've got it now. I was trying to zoom in and out of the plans on the plan center website to get the correct scale. Once I saved the plans and set them to actual size, I was good to go. 

I shot you a PM on this as well though.

Thanks!


----------



## lmcgrew79 (Jan 6, 2010)

I use a software called plan swift..excellent product.


----------



## crash1 (Feb 8, 2010)

I wrote my own takeoff software in C++ about 3 years ago. I modeled the layout after plan swift. I am currently working on estimating software-its a cross between plan swift and us cost. Did I say that out loud?


----------

